# Name suggestions for horse business?? Please help!



## Sassy_mare (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm wanting to start teaching riding lessons & horsemanship with horse care and ground work skills . I need a name something creative and short maybe ? Does anyone have any name ideas ? Mainly will be western. Students will learn how to care for a horse & equipment, different parts of the equipment ect ., halter and lead a horse, as well as do ground work with the horse before they will even get on a horse. Once they are confident on the ground with the horse, I will start doing riding lessons. I will eventually be teaching barrels and other playday events as well .Thanks in advance ! Also may do some community events such as horseback games, horse and rider costume games ect. And I live in Simpson La.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Ah, Willow's Horsemanship. Note the apostrophe.

It would also be helpful if you gave us information on what discipline you're going to be teaching and what you're going to be teaching within that discipline (i.e. barrels, poles, jumping). For instance you could do something really simple with western, like Willow's Western Riding Lessons and Horsemanship or you could put English in the place of Western.


----------



## Sassy_mare (Jan 21, 2021)

All About Hope said:


> Ah, Willow's Horsemanship. Note the apostrophe.
> 
> It would also be helpful if you gave us information on what discipline you're going to be teaching and what you're going to be teaching within that discipline (i.e. barrels, poles, jumping). For instance you could do something really simple with western, like Willow's Western Riding Lessons and Horsemanship or you could put English in the place of Western.


It will be mainly western, barrels, playday events. The students will be started off with horsemanship horse care and then ground work where they will learn how to halter, lead, do some ground work with clint anderson training methods before they even get on a horse to build confidence on the ground first. Then later riding lessons. I' dont know much about the English world yet so I cant really teach that.


----------

